# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Cultivos capaces de tolerar la sequía

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/union-e...-sequias-24953

12/20/12 A LAS 4:39

*Proyecto Watbio: desarrollo de cultivos capaces de tolerar sequías*

El agua es el componente más importante para que una planta crezca pero un equipo de investigadores ha descubierto que algunas pueden sobrevivir con menos cantidad de la que se pensaba. Investigadores de Europa trabajan en el desarrollo de cultivos capaces de tolerar sequías, en especial los destinados a aplicaciones bioenergéticas o bioproductos.

El proyecto Watbio («Development of improved perennial non-food biomass and bioproduct crops for water stressed environments») obtuvo una financiación de 9 millones de euros al amparo del tema «Alimentos, agricultura y pesca, y biotecnología» del Séptimo Programa Marco (7PM) de la Unión Europea.

Dirigido por la Universidad de Southampton (Reino Unido) el consorcio de Watbio investiga la productividad de distintos cultivos en un clima futuro hipotético. En concreto se estudiará una situación en la que predominen la sequía y la escasez de agua.

Los investigadores afirman que tanto la disponibilidad como la calidad del agua son dos incógnitas que pesan sobre la población ante el cambio climático, sobre todo por las repercusiones que tendrá para la sociedad. El agua es básica para la producción agrícola. Por ejemplo, la producctividad de los cultivos europeos durante las sequías de 2003 se redujo en un 30 %. La tierra cultivable europea carece de suficiente agua de riego por lo que la creación de cultivos tolerantes a las sequías es una prioridad para Europa.

Los socios del proyecto Watbio, expertos en distintos ámbitos como la fitogenética, el académico o el comercial, han situado en el centro de atención varios cultivos no alimentarios y de uso energético como el álamo, Miscanthus o la cañabrava. En su trabajo utilizarán tecnologías sofisticadas de secuenciación genómica del ADN (ácido desoxirribonucleico).

«Nuestro objetivo principal pasa por caracterizar la enorme cantidad de variaciones de ADN que existen en estos cultivos infrautilizados y aprovechar estos conocimientos para lograr cultivos mejorados», informó la profesora Gail Taylor, directora de Investigación para las Ciencias Biológicas en la Universidad de Southampton.

«Este proyecto no hubiera sido posible hace tan sólo cinco años debido al precio de la secuenciación de ADN. Ahora estamos secuenciando el genoma de más de cincuenta álamos obtenidos en cincuenta emplazamientos distintos de Europa, entre los que se incluyen varias localizaciones meridionales aquejadas de sequía», añadió.

_Estamos secuenciando el genoma de más de cincuenta álamos obtenidos en cincuenta emplazamientos distintos de Europa, entre los que se incluyen varias localizaciones meridionales aquejadas de sequía_

«Con estos datos identificaremos cambios pequeños que podrían aportar información sobre la supervivencia en entornos adversos. Estas variantes de ADN podrán emplearse a continuación en programas fitogenéticos y que permitan controlar la potencia de la biología molecular sin necesidad de utilizar cultivos transgénicos.»

En relación a la importancia de la financiación europea y los beneficios que este proyecto generará para Europa mediante el desarrollo de cultivos nuevos que toleren las sequías, el Dr. Magnus Hertzberg perteneciente a SweTree SweTree Technologies (Suecia), socio de Watbio, comentó:

«La investigación biológica realizada desde que Crick y Watson revelasen la estructura y la función del ADN ha alcanzado un punto en el que es posible lograr importantes avances en fitogenética. La financiación Europea ha posibilitado la colaboración entre investigadores científicos de universidades y empresas que trasladan los beneficios a la sociedad.»

----------


## perdiguera

¿Pero eso no eran cultivos de secano?

----------

